# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #07

## Izual

Hop, on a tourné l'émission 7 chez Ogaming et le replay est ici : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i955yp7YrQQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## JulLeBarge

Le lien ne fonctionne pas

----------


## elmomo

Balancez le bootleg du JT ! On veut le JT ! Fuck les droits ! Fuck le système ! Liberté, toujours !

Bien cordialement,

Moi.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le bon lien :

----------


## Praetor

> Hop, on a tourné l'émission 7 chez Ogaming *est* le replay est ici :


Vraiment?  ::P:

----------


## Izual

Oups.

----------


## 564.3

Concernant les jeux d'horreur en VR, je conseillerais :
- https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...m__Greenwater/
- https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...s_Chapters_15/

C'est plus des jeux d'aventure / enquête à ambiance oppressante. Je ne suis pas un grand fan de jeux d'horreur, j'ai un peu du me faire violence pour avancer, mais j'aime bien l'aspect enquête et le scénario de A Chair in a Room.
La qualité de production n'est pas au top (budget de jeu VR) et il y a des passages un peu mal foutus, mais globalement c'est une bonne expérience je trouve.

Concernant les jeux d'horreur en AR, j'ai vu des articles de devs qui mettaient en garde contre l'association entre un lieu connu et une scène horrifique. La techno est encore très perfectible (même pour les casques à 2000€, je parle pas de téléphones ici), mais malgré tout ça laisse des mauvais souvenirs d'un lieu réel. Quelqu'un qui a un jump scare ou trouve un cadavre virtuel en ouvrant son placard à balais risque de s'en rappeler plus ou moins consciemment dans un contexte normal.

----------


## Erokh

On peut avoir ici le lien du sondage sur l'émission ? J'ai hâte de faire un retour  :Fourbe: 

Édit : bon ok il est 2 sujets en dessous.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai pas encore fini de regarder, mais je tiens à dire que l'échange alt-sebum sur les jeux d'horreur était super prometteur. Dommage que les contraintes de temps ont obligé à couper court

----------


## Giledhil

Argh, pas de JT  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Argh, pas de JT


Ce canard est un scandale !  :Cell: 

Je n'ai pas trouvé de replay sur twitch non plus d'ailleurs....

----------


## Ruvon

Je pense qu'il était trop sulfureux, ils ont eu peur que la rédac soit incendiée  ::ninja:: 

Ou rachetée par THQ Nordic.

----------


## Atis Moustik

Pas moyen de voir ce JT alors?  ::(:

----------


## zwaninet

Oubliez le JT, ça n'est rien face à ma peluche du swagg de l'enfer !

----------


## M.Rick75

J'espère qu'elle va pas avoir droit à un test de substances illicites parce que je pense qu'il va lui arriver des bricoles.

----------


## Ruvon

You're breathtaking !

----------


## zwaninet



----------


## Zodex

> Oubliez le JT, ça n'est rien face à ma peluche du swagg de l'enfer !
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/6...922/Ik5AOD.jpg


Waaaaah !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Exureris

La classe zwaninet !
Super émission sinon. J'espère qu'on reverra Ivan mais du côté des invités bientôt ! Qu'il puisse nous donner son avis étayé sur Star Citizen

----------


## Ruvon

Je pense que chaque fois que quelqu'un écrit Yvan au lieu de Ivan, ça repousse son retour de plusieurs mois.

----------


## Exureris

Pas vu pas pris  ::cry::

----------


## Erokh

> J'ai pas encore fini de regarder, mais je tiens à dire que l'échange alt-sebum sur les jeux d'horreur était super prometteur. Dommage que les contraintes de temps ont obligé à couper court


J'ai pu regarder la 2ème partie, que j'ai trouvée bien plus agréable  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est quoi qui coinçait niveau droits pour que le JT soit retiré ? Une musique, extrait de film... ?

----------


## Elian

Ivan, reviens, j'ai les même à la maison !

----------


## SFK94

N'empêche quand t'écoutes sébum et alt discuter, c'est captivant, il sait recruter le père Ivan... Au delà de cette échange c'est toute l'équipe qui est passionnante...
Et si vous invitiez Maria K ? Pleeeeeease  ::): 
Pas compris par contre le coup du jt et des droits...

----------


## Entropie

J'ai découvert Alt236 ; ce type est génial. Ni une ni deux, je me suis abonné à sa chaîne. Fait du hasard, je recherche en ce moment en occaz la BD requiem ( il ne m'en manque plus qu'une) et que vois-je ? Une vidéo d'alt236 sur Requiem ! La boucle est bouclée. Je suis connecté avec CPC, truc de dingue ( et je ne parle pas de ma connexion via Game worshop dont je suis fan aussi).

En tout cas, comme d'hab : j'adore votre émission. C'est intelligent, bien conduit, intéressant. J'espère sincèrement que vous en aller en tirer qq ronds, c'est mérité.

----------


## olih

> N'empêche quand t'écoutes sébum et alt discuter, c'est captivant, il sait recruter le père Ivan... Au delà de cette échange c'est toute l'équipe qui est passionnante...
> Et si vous invitiez Maria K ? Pleeeeeease 
> Pas compris par contre le coup du jt et des droits...


Une histoire de Pyro (TF2) et d'une cathédrale touchée par l'actualité  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Une histoire de Pyro (TF2) et d'une cathédrale touchée par l'actualité


Cet extrait du journal est (de nouveau ? ) dispo sur Twitch, mais pas le journal entier :
https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv/clip...pirKevinTurtle

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah ouais, quand même Oo.

----------


## Erokh

Quand j'ai vu le message que le journal lors de la rediff, j'ai cru que c'était la vidéo originelle. Mais en fait.y'a vraiment eu un journal?!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Jsuis complètement à la bourre, mais.. m'enfin, le JT quoi ! 

Y a pas moyen de le récupérer ailleurs, via le Dark Canard Net ou un truc du genre ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le problème est que le journal n'est pas sur Youtube pour une raison de droits.... et que l'émission 7 n'a pas été dispo sur Twitch en dehors du direct (il y a eu une grosse période ou aucune vidéo Ogaming de moins de 2 mois n'a été dispo en replay), ils ont juste remis l'extrait 'Pyro' du JT.

----------


## choubichoubz

> J'ai pu regarder la 2ème partie, que j'ai trouvée bien plus agréable


pareil  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> Jsuis complètement à la bourre, mais.. m'enfin, le JT quoi ! 
> 
> Y a pas moyen de le récupérer ailleurs, via le *Dark Canard Net* ou un truc du genre ?


Le Duck Net ?

----------

